# Hana x2 !



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

My second try at a mod.

Hana donner with sx350 chip

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

Now it look finished to me ....for now

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Elan Davidson (8/9/14)

Hey man, where did you order your SX350 chip from and about how long did it take to get to you?


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

Elan Davidson said:


> Hey man, where did you order your SX350 chip from and about how long did it take to get to you?


Hi it took 10 days to me at a cost of 25 us dollar . http://vaposphere-usa.com/products/sx350-board-by-yihi


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

jtgrey said:


> Hi it took 10 days to me at a cost of 25 us dollar . http://vaposphere-usa.com/products/sx350-board-by-yihi


I bought 10 of them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/9/14)

jtgrey said:


> Hi it took 10 days to me at a cost of 25 us dollar . http://vaposphere-usa.com/products/sx350-board-by-yihi



That looks very nice man!

And I'm not even really a fan of the box mod look.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elan Davidson (8/9/14)

JTGREY - Do you have any left that you are willing to sell?


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That looks very nice man!
> 
> And I'm not even really a fan of the box mod look.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

Elan Davidson said:


> JTGREY - Do you have any left that you are willing to sell?


Hi sorry man I only got 4 left but I have plans for them . I am going to order 10 more next month . If you don't come right by then I will sell you 1 @Elan Davidson


----------



## Elan Davidson (8/9/14)

I can always come right, I just am very impatient after vaping on a SX350 from a friend. I honestly would do anything to be able to build one and stop smoking my mech mod.


----------



## jtgrey (8/9/14)

Elan Davidson said:


> I can always come right, I just am very impatient after vaping on a SX350 from a friend. I honestly would do anything to be able to build one and stop smoking my mech mod.


The sx 350 is really good I enjoy it but for my dripper my mech is king


----------

